# Any AQHA members?



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 17, 2012)

Way back when I was last a member of AQHA, they used to allow members a certain number of free look-ups a month. Do they still do that? I'm looking for information on a 2002 bay mare named Hannah Hotrod, by Ima Flashy Hotrod.

If anyone can help me, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2012)

I still have a membership. What do you want to know? What I can look up for "free" is limited, but I'll help if I can.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 18, 2012)

Chanda, it has been so long, I don't know what the options are anymore! What will they let you do for free?


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, none of its actually free, but they give you $10 worth of look-ups "free", each different look up has a fee. The most economical look-up is an ownership look-up (I think $1-$3). They also have performance, pedigree, progeny and more.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm also AQHA & NRHA. Did a quick google on her - not sure what info you're looking for but she sure looks sweet! There's a few youtube videos on her as well, which you probably already know. Here's one description:

Hannah Hotrod

2002 Bay AQHA mare

Sire: Ima Flashy Hotrod (full brother to Radical Rodder)

Dam: Miss Sandman by Leaguers Sandman by Ima Big Leaguer

Currently in foal to Zip Zap Black for a 2012 foal.

Dam of one foal, Flashin In My Hotrod( 2010 OK Quarter Horse Association Amateur Showmanship Yr end hi-point earner).

Hannah is a very sweet mare and easy to get along with.

Easy to get in foal vis AI. Great in and out of the stall. A very good mother.

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz, she is sweet! I met her the other day. No one had been on her back in about 4 years from what I was told (she is broke to ride), but her owner obligingly climbed up bareback to show that she would ride bareback and in a halter. Then even when she got off, Hannah just stood there the entire time we were talking, she never even thought about walking away. She's currently heavy in foal. Hannah lives right down the road from me.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 18, 2012)

Chanda, maybe progeny or see if she has a show record?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 19, 2012)

Keep us posted as to what you decide! Looks like a doll






Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 19, 2012)

Liz, I will know later today. If we get her, she will primarily be a riding horse again. I just lost my old mare after 21 together, and my son is outgrowing his pony. Hannah would work for both of us for the time being. She will be on Mare Stare once she gets closer with her current owner too, but I am going to let them retain the foal. I just have to see a large pony today before making a final decision.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing what you decide ... along with pictures of course! Good luck today!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 19, 2012)

We are getting Hannah!!



She will remain with her current owners until the foal is weaned, but I have no problem with that, as she's just a few miles down the road. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations!

Share some pictures if you have them.

When is she due?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 19, 2012)

Woo hoo!!!! Ok - I'm just basing this off the YouTube videos that I saw, but that really looks like one sweet mare!!! Awesome - awesome!!! Congratulations!!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 20, 2012)

She's due Feb 25, but her seller doesn't think she'll go that soon. Right now her bag goes down every morning when she's turned out. I will post on here when Hannah goes on Mare Stare.

Liz, she is very, very sweet!! You just can't beat her personality. My son and I will be fighting over who gets to ride her when she's able, LOL! I will get her tuned up Western, and then we'll start her English. She'll never replace the mare I lost, but she's already creating her own spot in my heart.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, I am VERY happy for you! Can't wait to see her on MareStare - you know I'm going to be glued! I'll have to stop by and see her in person when I'm in OK next time!





Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 21, 2012)

Hosscrazy said:


> Well, I am VERY happy for you! Can't wait to see her on MareStare - you know I'm going to be glued! I'll have to stop by and see her in person when I'm in OK next time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you'll be here!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 24, 2012)

Hannah is on MareStare at night now, and when she progresses, she will be on 24/7. Here's the link, but she isn't in for the night yet, she'll be there shortly. I see Chrissy in the barn. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php/alias=belcher


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2012)

ThreeCFarm said:


> Hannah is on MareStare at night now, and when she progresses, she will be on 24/7. Here's the link, but she isn't in for the night yet, she'll be there shortly. I see Chrissy in the barn. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php/alias=belcher


she's hiding in the far corner, so all I see if a dark shape.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 25, 2012)

Stream not found???? I want to see her! I'll keep trying





Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

Liz, she's only on the camera at night at this point, so that is the only time it is turned on. Her website is www.BelcherQuarterHorses.com.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok - thanks for letting me know! I'm gonna go ride now, will check in tonight. Thanks for the update! I can't wait to see her on camera!!!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

I think they had her in the barn around 7:30 last night...

Hope you have a great ride!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

chandab said:


> she's hiding in the far corner, so all I see if a dark shape.


She appears to be VERY quiet in her stall, LOL!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 25, 2012)

Woo hoo!!! I can see her!! YEAH!!! Well, I see the back half - I want to see her sweet face! I'm sure she'll turn around soon





Great ride - thank you. He's a reiner/cow horse and is very, very cool


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

Last night she spent the time I watched her facing into the camera... She's just changing things up, LOL.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok - full body shot! How She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! What is her height? She is beautiful!!!





Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you! Not only does she have the looks, she has the BRAINS! She's 15.3.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 26, 2012)

Im a member of AQHA and APHA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 26, 2012)

Awsesome! We can start an AQHA thread!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 26, 2012)

Hosscrazy said:


> Awsesome! We can start an AQHA thread!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 26, 2012)

Share what kind of riding we do, our horses, etc. BTW - just tuned into Hannah - looks like she's out playing outside. There's a very clean stall with fresh hay waiting for her!





Edit to add: just checked in on her - WOW, she has dropped a LOT since yesterday!!!





Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 27, 2012)

Hannah is getting closer! I noticed her holding her tail out last night, and Chrissy said she's showing other signs too.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 27, 2012)

There were a few times last night that I thought "ohhhh... here we go!" I really like how often they go in to check on her, clean her stall up, etc. I really, really like that! You can tell how well they take care of her!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, all of their horses look great, and they volunteered a lot of information on Hannah. I'm very comfortable buying her from them, and leaving her there until her foal is weaned.

We are supposed to have some storms tonight...we'll see what happens!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a good friend in Utah now watching - maybe we should start a new thread under Marestare?!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 27, 2012)

She's far from a mini, though!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 27, 2012)

She's down, but looks like she's sleeping...


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 27, 2012)

She's definitely uncomfortable!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of movement and lots of manure... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 28, 2012)

She's up to 24 hours a day under camera now!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm watching her now! I can't believe she didn't foal last night - I thought for SURE there would be a baby there this AM!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 28, 2012)

I know. I'm sick, so I went to bed, just KNOWING I would miss it, LOL. Guess not!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Last I saw last night, they went into her stall, cleaned it up, and then gave her big long massages all up and down her back and sides. I should have taken a screen shot for you - she looked SOOO happy!! Her lips were going and she stretched out as they massaged her - I'll bet it felt soooo good for her!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL, I'll bet! I'd like a massage right now!

Chrissy said she didn't turn her out this morning because it was raining.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I can only imagine how stressful this must be for you - that's your mare!!!



:wub She looks pretty tired - hopefully something will happen soon!

Liz N.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 29, 2012)

Guess we have a small fan club who's watching your Hannah!!!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, that's great! I watched her last night, but I have to run down to Gainesville, TX this evening...she'll probably go when I'm gone and can't watch. At least then the worry will be over, though. I'm sure everything will go fine, but even though Hannah doesn't live with us yet, we sure do love her. In fact, I think I will go visit her this weekend.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Welll, me and 4 of my friends are all glued to Hannah-cam! If you see her this weekend, please give her special hugs from her buddies here in California and Utah!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Liz, I'll do that!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok. I was a little worried when the camera was off earlier today...but I see it's back on! Did you get to visit her today?

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

No, we have a sick horse so I don't want to go onto their property. She just had a baby though!!!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a colt!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely beautiful!!! My friend from Utah says congratulations, and so does her friend who lives in Germany, who was also watching!!!! I'm so glad everyone is healthy - looks like mom and baby are doing great! Hope you and your horses are doing okay!

Liz N.

Look at that big blaze!!!! I thought he/she was going to be solid black for sure - boy, was I wrong!

Liz N.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's the link for anyone else who wants to see:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php/alias=belcher

Liz N.


----------



## chandab (Mar 5, 2012)

Hosscrazy said:


> Here's the link for anyone else who wants to see:
> 
> http://www.marestare...p/alias=belcher
> 
> Liz N.


Thanks for posting the link, I had misplaced it. "Of course, momma is standing in front of him just when I want to take a peek.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL! I think he just figured out the whole nursing thing! He is absolutely gorgeous - keep watching and he'll peek out!

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

Wish I could call that good lookin' boy mine! Maybe he'll follow in his full brother's footsteps and make an awesome all-around show gelding... Of course, there's nothing stopping me from breeding Hannah in the future. ;-).

The old QH mare just has something going on, she's on Naxcel for a few days. Hopefully that will get her over her bug so I can go see Hannah. What a relief, that everything went smoothly.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

By the way Liz, I love your profile pic...I'm assuming that is you?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so glad that they are both doing so well! Big relief! Congrats from 2 people in Utah, one in Germany and one in Ohio - there was a following here! Sure hope your mare feels better...

Yes, that is me in the profile pic - light was just right on the arena and came out pretty cool! I'm assuming that is you as well in your picture?

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, that is me with my all time favorite mini!

Your picture is very cool!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 8, 2012)

Very sweet - great picture! Have you had a chance to see Hannah yet? And does the colt have a name yet?

Liz N.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 8, 2012)

No, I still haven't gone to see her. Our mare just finished her last dose of Naxcel today. I don't want to take the chance of passing anything to any of Hannah's seller's horses. In a few days, if all is well, I will visit. The weather is pretty nasty here right now, anyway.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope your mare is doing better... can't wait to hear about your next visit with her - let me know!!!

Liz N.


----------

